# universelle OC-station(so like EVBot nur eben für alles)



## moboKiller (23. März 2013)

*universelle OC-station(so like EVBot nur eben für alles)*

Hallo,
Ich möchte mir eine Tweaking Station zulegen welche mindestens bei allen ASUS Boards oder zumindest dem F1A75-M funzt. Weil dieses ständige neu geboote find ich persönlich nich so schön und Software-OC find ich auch nich allzu toll da ich es immer mobil neu installieren möchte. Da mich oft Freunde fragen: "kannste bei mir ma OCen" und ich mich dann häufiger erst durch x-verschiedene UEFIs wursteln muss fänd ich eine universelle und recht mobile Lösung nicht schlecht.
PS: Budget is erstmal egal es geht jetz nur mal um die pure Existenz einer solchen Station^^

Danke im Voraus

MfG
moboKiller


----------



## der8auer (23. März 2013)

*AW: universelle OC-station(so like EVBot nur eben für alles)*

Hi,
sowas existiert nicht. ASUS hat beim MVE die Möglichkeit über einen Laptop zu übertakten. Aber das ist wie beim EVBot nur temporär. An UEFI oder BIOS führt kein Weg vorbei.


----------



## Combi (23. März 2013)

*AW: universelle OC-station(so like EVBot nur eben für alles)*

ähm,hab ich vergessen bei der letzten zeitreise mitzubringen,sry!

ma ehrlich,seit wann sollte es sowas geben?!
glaubst du,dann würde kingpin,der 8auer und alle anderen oc-genies das nicht benutzen?!
die müssen auch etliche male den höchsttakt suchen,die maximalen grenzen ausloten.
darum heist es auch oc-session und nicht,5-minuten-oc-und-rekorde-einfahren-event.

software-oc,evga-bot und jede menge geduld und bios-tweaking...das ist oc !!!


----------



## True Monkey (23. März 2013)

*AW: universelle OC-station(so like EVBot nur eben für alles)*

sicher gibt es sowas ...

ich hab da mal schnell was vorbereitet mit Griff 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der8auer (23. März 2013)

*AW: universelle OC-station(so like EVBot nur eben für alles)*

Whahaha Mario  Genial!


----------



## True Monkey (23. März 2013)

*AW: universelle OC-station(so like EVBot nur eben für alles)*

....Karl möge mir verzeihen aber das ist das einzigste Modell was mir einfiel was mit allen Sockel klarkommt


----------



## moboKiller (24. März 2013)

Oh das Modell wird mir wahrscheinlich zu teuer aber praktischer Tragegriff  gut dann bleib ich wohl beim ASUS UEFI (in dem kenn ich mich Super aus)


----------



## Vaykir (24. März 2013)

*AW: universelle OC-station(so like EVBot nur eben für alles)*



True Monkey schrieb:


> sicher gibt es sowas ...
> 
> ich hab da mal schnell was vorbereitet mit Griff
> 
> ...


 
Über geil, Mario XD


----------

